# New member intro



## Laurenq24 (May 31, 2019)

Hello, new member here. Female, 33 years old, active competitor for 5 years in women?s figure and now women?s physique. Just here because I like learning new things and researching different topics. Lots of good info on these boards!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 31, 2019)

Welcome to IMF, Lauren.  I will be here if you have any questions or need help navigating the forum.


----------



## Montego (May 31, 2019)

Laurenq24 said:


> Hello, new member here. Female, 33 years old, active competitor for 5 years in women?s figure and now women?s physique. Just here because I like learning new things and researching different topics. Lots of good info on these boards!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome!

Be sure to check out our sister forum at www.anabolicsteroidforms.com


----------



## Gibbs1 (Jun 1, 2019)

Welcome to IMF. Lots of great info here and good people.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2019)

Laurenq24 said:


> Hello, new member here. Female, 33 years old, active competitor for 5 years in women?s figure and now women?s physique. Just here because I like learning new things and researching different topics. Lots of good info on these boards!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome!


----------



## solidassears (Jun 2, 2019)

Welcome Lauren!


----------



## turkeybacon (Jun 2, 2019)

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## REHH (Jun 2, 2019)

Always appreciate more women here.....welcome.

Check us out at anabolicsteroidforums.com too


----------

